# A Free Alternative for iWeb



## shade_slayer (Mar 16, 2006)

Are there any decent ones out there?


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

What do you want to do with it?

If you want to put some photos on the web, use iPhoto.
If you want to make a blog, use Blogger (Blogger.com)
If you want to do anything else, use Google Pages (http://pages.google.com)


----------



## shade_slayer (Mar 16, 2006)

Freakin awesome, thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Could you please edit that post. I know you spelled it with a "ph" but it is still not appropriate on this forum.


----------



## shade_slayer (Mar 16, 2006)

Edited. Ok, I just tried the Google thing and it doesn't support safari, I dont' want to Dl a new browser. 

Any new suggestions?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

shade_slayer said:


> Edited. Ok, I just tried the Google thing and it doesn't support safari, I dont' want to Dl a new browser.
> 
> Any new suggestions?


Why not. FireFox rocks.
http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/all.html

I thought they shipped a version of IE with OS X. I know that is kind of yucky for you Apple people but oh well.


----------



## shade_slayer (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmm.... I guess I'll try it.


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't even bother touching IE, it is junky and slow.

I am a Camino user myself. It uses less CPU than FireFox, but will still open pages the same way FireFox will. The only thing I do not like about it is the lack of spell check (I am a lazy typer).


----------

